# rapido 986m & 996M lounge seat sizes



## roap (Aug 8, 2009)

I am looking to change my Autocruise for either a 986M or a 996M but can`t get any information on lounge seat sizes i.e. length, from the dealers I`ve contacted. Anyone own either of these models I would be greatful if you could let me know the seat lengths. Would also be intrested to know if the 986M garage is in fact the space under the rear bed. :?


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

You'll find that the Rapidos with transverse beds (like the 996M) have a huge garage with door height 1.2m capable of swallowing vast amounts of junk. For instance in my 783F (with similar bed/garage configuration) I manage to stow a 50cc scooter, mountain bike, spare wheel, chairs, awning etc with no problem. However the 986M with longitudinal rear beds has a much smaller garage but the storage space is accessible from inside and outside. Best to go visit a Rapido dealer or visit the NEC exhibition in October if you can wait that long.


----------

